

Instant 2.0 – Life Hacking (Quantified Self/Lifelogging) - shashwat12345
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/11/instants-new-android-app-lets-you-track-just-about-anything/

======
shashwat12345
Looking for feedback from the community!

